# Another day



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Got a call last week from some folks that have a 3000 acre parcel to bring the dogs in and get rid of the hogs. The rain and snow has let up until Thursday so I took a couple of green dogs with me while I checked the place out to see how bad it was. The called because he saw a Smithsonian clip on tv about how destructive they were. He lives in southern Cal and comes up 4 or 5 times a year but he wants the hogs eradicated. Well, to hunt is one thimng, to eradicate is another and I am not buying tags for an eradication so I am going to pull a depradation permit for him this week and them we will get started. What is funny is I had his neighbor pull a depradation permit not long ago and the hogs here are probably the ones that left the neighbors place because of the pressure. It was a nice morning but turned real cold in the afternoon.. You can see some of the rooting as the dogs are working their way across the flat. I never leash a dog when out because they learn little of nothing about what they need to know. Maybe tomorrow we will jump some hogs and once I kill a few, there will be no doubt that hogs are the game......then I will need tracking collars on them.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My young ACD would love to join you to learn the ropes!. She comes from a line of ACDS that hunt feral pigs. She is a brilliant tracker and totally fearless, a true pocket rocket with plenty of muscle and speed. 

I dont like hunting myself -( I know it needs to be done but I find it disturbing), but she sure does. I get lots of wildlife on my property and she has bought down a kangaroo much to my horror as kangaroos can disembowel a dog in an instant. Needless to say I only allow her to hunt rabbits, but I know she would love to hunt for real.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Here in Florida no depredation permit is needed. Feral hogs are nuisance animals and non-native invasive species so you can hunt them year round on private property without permit. Public lands require a management area permit and hunting license last time I checked. Otherwise it's a free for all.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard. this is Kalifornia. I will say though, We can run bear, deer, hogs or just about anything outside of lions with dogs. We are in better shape than most states when comes to running dogs.....for now.
Sara, I am not positive what an ACD is. I am having a brain fart I am sure, this morning because I have seen ACD a hundred times.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Howard. this is Kalifornia. I will say though, We can run bear, deer, hogs or just about anything outside of lions with dogs. We are in better shape than most states when comes to running dogs.....for now.
> Sara, I am not positive what an ACD is. I am having a brain fart I am sure, this morning because I have seen ACD a hundred times.


Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Joby. The only thing that was registering was ACDC.....


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

My first day in a heavy wild hog area I turned to our guide and asked why so much heavy machinery damage to the ground.

He pointed out that it has never seen a heavy machine ever. The ground damage was all from feral pigs.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Another day with the green dogs. On the way down to this property I took this picture. This is one way in and was an old stagecoach road back in the day. You can see it doesn't get much use and you have to have all the keys to the gates to get in here....but it is a beautiful spot....and steep. I wouldn't be on any stagecoach coming down this.










Started the two dogs on roading today. They picked it up pretty fast but new dogs tend to want to hang back behind the truck. That doesn't work well because when they hit a track they are gone in a flash and iI may miss it. Roading is great for muscle and endurance.










BlackJack is heading up the bank.










On the way out. I took this picture of the property owners guest house.










His personal house. They come up mabe 6 times a year for a weekend.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice!!! 
Great pictures! 
Ask if they need a full time house sitter, and i'll run dogs year round keep the property clean as a whistle. I'm packing my suitcase right now...LOL.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You notice most of the grass is dead or dying there Mike. All the other pictures are green.... I already got that job....and the keys to both houses if I want to take a break and have a glass of wine. LOL I will get some pictures from behind hs house next time I am down there. The house sits on a point overlooking the area where I run the dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I want to come down for a visit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How about in a week or so when the weather clears. Supposed to rain and snow for a week or so starting Thursday. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, certainly. That'd be great but honestly, I really don't pay all that much attention to weather. I like the rain.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL country and that's a given for the dogs!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, certainly. That'd be great but honestly, I really don't pay all that much attention to weather. I like the rain.


It's raining now. :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> BEAUTIFUL country and that's a given for the dogs!


It is for sure Bob. I don't know about the smaller dogs but I like to see a low tailset and a bit of roach back in a good running dog. Gives em more foreward reach and longer power extension in the rear. I am speaking of dogs built to run game here, but, many dogs it is neither a plus nor a minus.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is for sure Bob. I don't know about the smaller dogs but I like to see a low tailset and a bit of roach back in a good running dog. Gives em more foreward reach and longer power extension in the rear. I am speaking of dogs built to run game here, but, many dogs it is neither a plus nor a minus.



With the smaller dogs I like to see a higher tail set. They don't need the speed to run the quarry but I do believe (with the little guys) that a different attitude goes along with that higher tail set. (genetic link? Who knows!
Sounds dumb I know but I've seen to many of the little guys that had sucky attitude along with a low tail set.
I think the little guys have a different attitude/outlook on life then the Dales though. 
Different dogs for different jobs and each do their job well. 
If a person bred 80 lb JRTs I think they'd call them Mals with a "No Fear" tat on their heads. Crazy little bassids!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got back from taking the two green dogs out for a run/training session. By golly Bob, I just may be a trainer after all!! Three times out and all I have to do is drop the tailgate and open their crates and they get in without a word spoken. The first two days I got Jack and the other one said F you, I'm not ready. I opened his crate and sat in the truck until he decided we were done and he got in on his own....took a while last time, BUT, he figured it out. Today he got right in. Another thing they did right today was as I am slowly idling along, they work 200 to 300 yards of to both sides. I have the windows down so I can hear if they strike and I get a glimpes of the now and then so I have an idea where they are at. The first two days, I was coming up to the property line and turned the truck around to road them back. After a 1/2 mile I hadn't seen them so I turned the truck around and had to go back about 2 1/2 miles to find them because they didn't turn with me. Today, I watched them down by the creek and they turned back when I did. They are coming along quick. They are already figuring out to come to the road when I hup them. Kind of like teaching them hunting etiquet right now.


----------



## chris mercer (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice to see working Airedales,certainly one of my favorite terriers. As a young man there was one who would accompany me on walks. To this day I don't know who owned him ,he would just show up and go with me. Beautiful country,nice looking dogs. We are starting to get some hogs in the Croatan National forest in eastern NC. but I have yet to see or have my **** dogs run them. Suits me. Good hunting.

Chris Mercer


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don said;
" By golly Bob, I just may be a trainer after all!! Three times out and all I have to do is drop the tailgate and open their crates and they get in without a word spokenSee there! Your a marker trainer and didn't even know it." 

See there! Your a marker trainer and didn't even know it. 
Tail gate drops. Dogs know reward is coming (road trip) and comply without correction! :grin::grin: :razz: :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got back withn the two dogs and didn't forget the camera today. All the pictures were taken from the truck up on the road.

The dogs are wasting time here but learning all the new scents like ground squirrels here at the old corral. At this point, it doesn't really matter what they are scenting because they are learning what that nose is for out here. They are about 70 yards out here










The dogs are about 250 yards out here and you can just see one moving into the brush. As I drive through the area, they just roam and explore all the new scents. One day soon, they will find a hog , I will kill it, and suddenly that one scent will have real meaning to them. Not a good idea to be shooting ground squirrels for them.










Here, they are about 200 yards out. You can see the rooting in the open field.









Here they are, reluctantly, coming in to the hup. This probably won't be as nice once they get their first hog. At that point, it is best to snap a leash on them while they are gloating over their prize or they will head out looking for another one and hup's aren't going to stop them. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Don,

Are you there to drink some wine and take pictures?
or to catch some damn hogs???


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I"m here to drink sour mash and "train" dogs Joby. This is "training days" for now. I don't even carry a leash for this part of it. :grin: It is why I always say, the dogs are out of any handler control....but, really, they are under control. If I get out and walk, we can't cover much ground. Once these dogs have bumped up a hog or two and put a face to that scent, they will cover both sides at a fast clip and we can cover a 1 mile by 1/4 mile in about twenty minutes because they will be covering ground. .....and I won't even break a sweat. By the time they have this down, when we come to a fork in the road and they are on then wrong one, a quick toot on the horn will move them to the other fork. 

As far as them finding a hog, it will happen. For now, they are self schooling and I am directing......sitting in the truck. As long as I am consistent, they pick it up pretty quick.

I'll tell you what it will be like shortly. I took a couple of guys out once with to experienced dogs. Neither had ever hunted behind dogs. One was the hersman from the ranch we were on. On the way into the spot where I was going to park, we passed about 20 cows and maybe ten calves walking up the road. We got to the spot and I let the two dogs out. They came ff the truck wide open and headed back down the road towards the calves. The hearsman was having a fit because he knew they were after his calves. About 200 yards up the road they made a hard left and headed up the mountan.
The hearsman grabbed his gun and headed around from where we were at. Me and the other guy were standing by the truck loading our guns when we heard a shot. Shortly we saw the herdman on the ridge with a dead boar. We walked up ther and when we got there, we heard the dogs on the far ridge a good ways off. We were about done in by the time we got to them and it was a running battle between the hog and the dogs but, unfortunately, they were moving away from us. Finally the dogs got him stopped and we killed him and the one guy had him mounted because it was a nice boar. Well, we had no choise but to drag this one out to a lower road so we could find it, and we headed back up the mountain to retrieve the truck and we were hurrying to get the hogs picked up and skinned before it got to hot. We were about 1/2 way up the mountain when we heard the dogs hitting it again off to the right in a small canyon. We finally got to them and killed that boar. By then we were whipped. The one guy told me to get a leash on the dogs because he was gassed. Both told me that they would never hunt behind dogs again as this wasn't hunting. He said being at work was a lot easier. Neither one had ever killed a hog before and now they had three. The one guy looked at his watch and was a bit set back when he say that we had turned the dogs loose about 50 minutes ago. Cured those boys in one hunt. While they cleaned and skinned hogs, I patched up one of the dogs. That is why I put a leash on them after the first one. LOL

Same with bear hunting, Joby. A lot of people start off thinking it isn't sporting to shoot a bear out of a tree. I never met one yet that didn't actually "want" to shoot that bear after hustling a bunch of miles across steep, rough ground. They don't realise that by the time you do get to a bear tree, you have worked hard for it. LOL

By the way, you see that last picture where the dogs are coming to the "hup"? You have never seen two dogs walk so slow. I could drink a couple of beers in the time it took them to walk to the truck. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

So these dogs are not experienced hunters? I missed that part.

If the job is to eradicate, why not bring out the hunters and get to hunting? 

Not trying to start any crap, really just want to know. 

Those guys on that BS show you were talking about would probably have bagged a few by now....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> So these dogs are not experienced hunters? I missed that part.
> 
> If the job is to eradicate, why not bring out the hunters and get to hunting?
> 
> ...


Hogs are transient, move around alot. They will be here one day. The main reason for the depredation permit is now I don't have to buy tags and it is good till the end of the year....and I am not on TV geting paid for depredating. I do it for a place to hunt.LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, I forgot one other thing Joby, I have to get in shape driving before they start getting hogs. :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That sounds like a lot like doing earthwork in KY. Just drive along the back roads till you see a hole and start hunting.
When they come hear and hunt their asses are dragging by the end of the day.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh, I forgot one other thing Joby, I have to get in shape driving before they start getting hogs. :grin:


get in shape DRIVING? LOL

I need to get in shape having my dog doing sendouts and recalls too..with some pizza and rum breaks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, there will be no more getting in shape driving until these dogs get better judgement. I am up on the road and see BlackJack trailing at a dead run with Magnum not far behind. I am sitting by about 20 head of cattle which I have never seen there on the other trips and I figured they were trailing up the cows. Suddenly as BlackJack hits the brush line I see him doing somersaults over the top of the brush. Green dog was so tied up in the trailing scent he ran right into a big boar....and I am 200 yards away. It was a train wreck. Magnum gave it his best shot and kept the boar off of Jack or it would have killed Jack. BlackJack was bleeding badly but walked back to the truck. I brought him home and shaved the area so I could fix him and as much as I hate to say it. When I saw the damage, I took him to the vet....where he is now. Now this doesn't looks to bad but you have to realize those cutter on that hog were at least 3" maybe 3 1/2".

Thos is what I saw in the field.









This is what I saw when I shaved him.









I draw the line at deep puncture wounds. He wasn't in shock, he was breething fine....but there was a lot of blood most of the time. I am going to be walking with them for a while because I saw two more boars coming out and both had to be over 300 lbs.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone is watching over us. LOL Opened up my emali and a dog is being dropped of Sunday after next to be bred. $950 stud fee mght cover most the vet cost on Jack.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Any internal damage Don?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have no idea Bob. I know when I applied pressur to one puncture the other would bleed profusely. Guess I will knowm something tomorrow because they kept him at the vets.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope everything works out ok .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Finger's crossed!


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, there will be no more getting in shape driving until these dogs get better judgement. I am up on the road and see BlackJack trailing at a dead run with Magnum not far behind. I am sitting by about 20 head of cattle which I have never seen there on the other trips and I figured they were trailing up the cows. Suddenly as BlackJack hits the brush line I see him doing somersaults over the top of the brush. Green dog was so tied up in the trailing scent he ran right into a big boar....and I am 200 yards away. It was a train wreck. Magnum gave it his best shot and kept the boar off of Jack or it would have killed Jack. BlackJack was bleeding badly but walked back to the truck. I brought him home and shaved the area so I could fix him and as much as I hate to say it. When I saw the damage, I took him to the vet....where he is now. Now this doesn't looks to bad but you have to realize those cutter on that hog were at least 3" maybe 3 1/2".
> 
> Thos is what I saw in the field.
> 
> ...


Why would you run green dogs on hogs? Are you trying to get them killed?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The way I read it BlackJack is not a green dog, Magnum is - Magnum is learning from Jack? Just looks like Jack got the shit end of the stick on this one - hope he recovers well Don.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

They are both green dogs. Lynda, I suppose you think it's safer to put them with a seasoned dog that will suck them into the fight. These are more exercise and training runs if you haven't kept up. He didn't jump the hog anyway, he trailed right into it. Now he knows to look where he is going when he gets that scent. The second dog learned also. Just one of those things Lynda and one question...."How do you think a dog becomes a seasoned dog?". 

Provided Jack is alright, it will be interesting to see how this affects him. I am going to have to watch him because of this because he will either not like hunting hogs...or he will be looking to kill them. Neither thing is really desireable. I have had one dog that ran into a bad hog at 1 year old and out of the three, only one didn't like hunting hogs but made a great hog dog and I killed a lot of hogs over him because he was a heck of a tracking dog. I could tell when I saw him getting really wary we were getting close. When we were really close he would get behind me and stay real close. In a lot of the pictures where there are dead hogs, he was there and still fought hogs, but when it was over, you can see him in many of the pictures. He is the only one that would get real close to me. Fighting bears never did bother him. Bob will pretty much tell you the same thing abouit hole dogs Lynda. There is only one way they go from green dogs to seasoned veterans. 

The vet made the comment that it has been a long time since I have brought an injured dog in. He said I used to have one in there every week or so. Except for Winchester's many vet visits, most were green dogs, learning the trade. Putting green dogs with dogs like Winchester will lower their life expectancy considerably. I guess you have to use terriers in the field to understand it Lynda. BlackJack's big lesson was that there is dangerous shit out there at the end of that scent trail....watch where you are going. I won't know how Jackmis until later but there is a saying about dangerous game dogs...."If they survive their first three hunts, they just might make a good dog". But, damn, why BlackJack? I would have thought that Koehler training, heeling, sit stays, down stays etc, would have taught him something. LOL Damned, the first dog I let into my comfort zone in years and he has to be the one to run into a bad hog. I'll know something about Jack's condition later. The amount of blood loss and infection concerns me more than most things right now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jack is home and doing fine. Vet said he had to open the wounds up because something was bleeding way to much. Found and artery that was cut. Jack is doing fine but the vet got to me for a huge Elizabethan collar of which I probably have ten here. Since I am not paying him for 30 days I let it slide and just added it to the collection. There is just no way Jack can even reach the spot to lick it. I am watching to see if he even tries. He said that had the tusks gone in straighter and punctured the chest cavity, he wouldn't have made it to the truck.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Jack is home and doing fine. Vet said he had to open the wounds up because something was bleeding way to much. Found and artery that was cut. Jack is doing fine but the vet got to me for a huge Elizabethan collar of which I probably have ten here. Since I am not paying him for 30 days I let it slide and just added it to the collection. There is just no way Jack can even reach the spot to lick it. I am watching to see if he even tries. He said that had the tusks gone in straighter and punctured the chest cavity, he wouldn't have made it to the truck.


That's good news Don..... wouldn't want all that Koehler training to go to waste now would we ? 

I'm sure you'll get a refund on your Elizabethan collar if you push it, I know I would. Glad to hear he is doing fine.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Spent some time cleaning and oiling up the 45/70 and the .44 today. Jack gets his stitches out on the 14th. Now that they know what that scent is, we will go down where the hogs stay at the base where three drainages all converge. Next lesson is they find em, I kill them....and they have to bark so I can find them. It'll come together pretty quick now. The most important thing is they have to bark so if I am not right there I can find them quick.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Don - so glad BlackJack is going to be ok! Hard lesson to learn but a mistake he won't make in the future, since he'll recognise the scent. You look like a big bear yourself, so if you let that dog under your skin a little, won't change your rough exterior (grin)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to hear he's doing better!
He may not be able to turn and lick his wounds but be careful. When they start healing they will start itching. He may try and do some scratching with his back legs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Don - I always figured there was a big ol' marshmallow heart under that crusty exterior.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

You're the man, Don. Hell of a hobby it must be.. I hope one day I'll live in an environment where I can learn some of the ins and outs of raising/training good hunting dogs. 

Unfortunate your boy was injured but you have a great outlook on it (clearly you've dealt with this before) so I'm sure all will work out. I've never been all that keen on the Airedale even though I could always appreciate the good ones as great working dogs.. following your story has given me an even greater respect for them.

Wishing Jack a speedy recovery.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Laney, Leslie, it is rough exterior only. I start each morning with my dogs and a hot cup of cocoa and marshmellows. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> You're the man, Don. Hell of a hobby it must be.. I hope one day I'll live in an environment where I can learn some of the ins and outs of raising/training good hunting dogs.
> 
> Unfortunate your boy was injured but you have a great outlook on it (clearly you've dealt with this before) so I'm sure all will work out. I've never been all that keen on the Airedale even though I could always appreciate the good ones as great working dogs.. following your story has given me an even greater respect for them.
> 
> Wishing Jack a speedy recovery.


Dave, having dealt with it before, more times than I care to remember, is why I have such a big collection of Elizabethan collars. My Winchester dog is the foundation of all these dogs and he had no fear and was hurt countless times because of that. He kind of numbed me, to some extent, to injuries. I learned a lot on putting him back together after each hunt. He was hooked in the stomach once with a deep puncture through the peritoneum. I don't mess with puncture wounds.

I have been asked several times if I am going to take this German pup,Griff out and test him. The answer is no. My dogs have been bred for this country and speed. Griff has been bred to do do protection. Apples and oranges because of selective breeding. Griff is not fast enough for running dangerous game. My Odin dog is in the same boat. While Odin is darn sure game and has killed numerous animals, he is just to big and bulked up to be messing with hogs. BlackJack has some learning to do, but at 29 1/2 ' tall, he weighed in at the vets at just under 78 1/2 lbs and he is fast. A month of good weather and these steep hills will have them in great condition. 

Catch dogs are what is thought of when hogs is the subject. I don't like my dogs catching. Their jog is to findem, stopem and worry them until I get there to do the killing. That is why the next step is to walk with them while this last encounter is fresh in their mind. Right now BlackJack may think hogs are the baddest thing out there, He will understand exactly what his roll is when I kill one in front of them. I do the killing, not them. That is when they will start barking to let me know they have one bayed up. Both these green dogs now know what that scent is which is the first step.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

About 1 o'clock,, abouit an hour after Jack ate and had his medication, he was puking his food up. I called the vet and asked them if this was common with this medication. They said not normally but all dogs are different. If it continues after his next dose, discontinue using it and the will prescribe a different one. Well, about 3 Jack came upstaires and crawled up next to me and was licking my hand and his breathing was really labored. I could hear air bubbles moving constantly since he was laying next to me. I checked his tongue and it was off white. I called the vet right then and told him to clear a space because I was bringing Jack in and needed an exray because he acted like he had bloat.
Jack walked down the stairs and out to the truck on his own. Got out of the truck and walked into the vets on his own. They took him right in for an exray. Next the vet comes out and said he was bloated but the stomach didn't get turned by the impact from the hog. The impact had ruptured his diaphram and he was bloated because his stomach had slowly moved from the abdoman to his chest and pinched off.. I told them to put him down and went back to see him. He looked up, licked my hand......and died.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Holy SH!T Don! I'm so sad to hear this. This sucks so bad! I know you're a tough guy but I can tell from your posts that this is one little monster you really took to. Man, I'm so sorry to hear this! 

Now, take out some pigs for your Blackjack!:evil:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Not what expected to read. Thought sure he would pull through. Sorry to hear you lost him.

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel like I just turned a whiter shade of pale. I'm real sorry Don.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that . It's never easy . Sounded like a good dog .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks all. Jack had the makings plus he was a great buddy. Actually, I am devastated right now...but I will get over it. Kind of reminds me why I don't make bonafide buddies out of my dogs. I will have pups out of the same cross here in a couple of weeks....I am hoping there are 3 males because I want tall running dog out of that cross. Two are sold and one is going to Africa to track wounded game so they get the pick. I hope there is one left for me.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, so sorry to hear it. I was hoping he'd pull through...


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Now I feel awful about messing with you. You do really care about those dogs. So sorry Don.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

These dogs are my life Laney. I have been doing this a long time and losing them is never easy. BlackJack was special and I am having a hard time with this one. I can cull a sorry dog without batting an eye....but losing the good ones with so much potential is hard....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Don. I've seen a few working terriers lost in the ground. That's pretty much why I retired my Borders before it happened and went to dogs that will bay in the ground. It sucks big time.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Don. Always hard to lose a good dog, especially hard when they're young and just starting to show how much potential they have.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Really sorry for your lost Don. Having just lost my dog (also called Jack). I can understand the pain.
Take care
Mike


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss, Don. Keep your head up.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Being a breeder first, I am having a tough time with this. Jack was an 11 generation dog. Magnum is 10. All the dogs except Magnum are just too big or to old to hunt hogs with. I am not all that sure I want to use Magnum. This is a tough call now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What the heck, I took Magnum out for a couple of hours today. We walked up to the head of the canyons and there was a lot of hog sign but n hogs. We will have to keep this up until he realizes we are actually looking for hogs.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have spent the last few days with Magnum in the field by himself. After giving this some thought, I am just going to use him as a straight tracking dog. I have used a few other dogs in this capacity before and a lot of hogs can be stacked up it they are around. After watching Magnum in the field he will be a perfect candidate for this as he stays relatively close, with in a 100 yards most of the time, and works the area in front so I don't walk into something. As soon as we catch the hogs moving through and I shoot a couple so he knows this is what we are looking for, he should start barking to alert me automatically. The big draw back to this is you can't cover the ground as I have to be on foot. The last dog I used like this had a heck of a lot of hogs chalked up and he never did bark. He had a bad experience at about 1 year old and never cared for hogs much after that. He did know that was what we were looking for and walked me to truck load of them using this method but he worked really close. Being silent he didn't spook the hogs but, since he didn't like them, I was usually within 10 to 20 yards when he would come to a dead stop and just stare into the brush. The big question with Magnum is, once he knows the game, will he still work as close or will he start running the track and leave me way behind. Time will tell.


----------

